# Is Thor's Hammer A Strain or Myth?



## Martha (Oct 28, 2012)

I have six plants, grown from clones that I was told were "Thor's Hammer", but I can't find much info on it online. Is it an actual strain or generic term for killer weed? Is it the same as "Odin's Hammer?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 28, 2012)

Generally the best source of info is from the person that you got the clones from.  I personally have never heard of killer bud referred to as Thor's Hammer, so don't expect that it is a genetic term for killer bud, as I spend a whole lot of hours every week reading about this growing stuff.  There are soooooooooooooo many "strains" out there (I think of most of them as simple crosses and am not sure when a cross becomes its own strain) that keeping track of them is really quite impossible.


----------



## Locked (Oct 28, 2012)

People will throw names on strains...especially clone only cuts. I have never heard of it either.


----------



## ecsd1 (Nov 4, 2012)

Thors hammer is a snowhigh seeds offering, its not a clone only, but it was a limited release. It used to be called mjolinor, which means thors hammer, but snow didn't like the difficulty spelling and pronouncing it lol. Parents are vortex (f) x acupulco gold/c99. I have 7 about a month into veg right now.

I joined up afyer lurkin as a guest a couple of time to answer this post


----------



## Martha (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks ecsd1, It helps to know what your growing.


----------

